# Way, Way OverDue Pix and a House Guest.



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Please forgive, I have been so busy with Vin and Dogs and Helping out Ashley. Since her Husband is in the Navy and I help her out wit her kids. 

But anyway here is my gang just freshly taken not even 20mins ago. in the new fenced in front yard. and please forgive about the carpet. We just replace the carpet in the house wit Tile. 

Oh and the House Guest is Ashleys(*Ashleys*) new pug. His name is Biggy. Only 9-10wks old. She left today for FL to visit her husband and will be gone for 5 days. 

Oh and Sorry about Sky's face, havent had time to shave him. But please enjoy the pix!! PLease let me know what ya think!!! 

*Sky and Zero*
















*Honda*








*Sky*
















*Chewy*
















*Kisses and Sky*








*Kisses*








*Kirby*


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

*Biggy (House Guest)*
















*Kirby*








*Honda*








*Sky*








*Zero*


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ohhhh ciarra they are wonderful pics my absoulute fave is the lasyt one of zero i love it and awwwwwww how cute is biggy i love pugs and awww sky too cute and awwwww kirby chewy honda chewy and kisses lokkig great love them all hunni xxx


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, they are all just beautiful, That sky is a real looker. How old his he now?


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Your dogs are all absolutely gorgeous!
Biggy is so cute too.
Great pics, some of them cracked me up aswell, LOL


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

~*Mandy*~ said:


> ohhhh ciarra they are wonderful pics my absoulute fave is the lasyt one of zero i love it and awwwwwww how cute is biggy i love pugs and awww sky too cute and awwwww kirby chewy honda chewy and kisses lokkig great love them all hunni xxx


Thanky Mandy! 



Tanna said:


> Oh, they are all just beautiful, That sky is a real looker. How old his he now?


Sky will be 4 months this SatDay. Hard to Believe...my lil boy is growing up *tear*


Terri said:


> Your dogs are all absolutely gorgeous!
> Biggy is so cute too.
> Great pics, some of them cracked me up aswell, LOL


Thank u so much!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great pics Ciarra!! Loved them!! I'd forgotten how CUTE Kirby is! One of my favorites! But oh my gosh.... SKY! He is GORGEOUS! He is turning out so nicely. Don't worry about his face... actually Arlene Butterklee of Gingery Cresteds out of Ronkonkoma NY specifies in her contracts that none of her CC's can have a shaved face. You can shave everything else... but not their face. She didn't want to see the breed end up sculpted like a poodle.  I love the natural faces.

Biggy is a doll. I adore Pugs.

And oh.... did you forget someone? where is our precious Vincent?! 

Brodysmom


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

gorgeous piccies :love5:


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Love the pics! They are all just so cute!!!!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Dazy Mae said:


> Love the pics! They are all just so cute!!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Great pics Ciarra!! Loved them!! I'd forgotten how CUTE Kirby is! One of my favorites! But oh my gosh.... SKY! He is GORGEOUS! He is turning out so nicely. Don't worry about his face... actually Arlene Butterklee of Gingery Cresteds out of Ronkonkoma NY specifies in her contracts that none of her CC's can have a shaved face. You can shave everything else... but not their face. She didn't want to see the breed end up sculpted like a poodle.  I love the natural faces.
> 
> Biggy is a doll. I adore Pugs.
> 
> ...


I liked the CC face shaved, I dont like them fuzzy. But everybody is different. I think they look cleaner. I dont care for men wit beards anyway lol. Kirby is my oldest and my biggest baby, he sleeps on my pillow every nite. and has been doing so for the last 4 years. Im not a big fan of pugs but I do think Biggy is a doll. Im the one that picked him out for her 

I do need to snap sum of Vincent, will post sum pix of him later.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

They're all so cute! They take great photos too ^_^


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Great pics, they are all so awesome! Your puggy houseguest is a lil' cutie pie too!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

omg i love your pics.
please post loads more 

as for the pug :O hes waaaaaay too cute too


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow they are all so handsom,love them all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

i Love Sky!!! hes so cute!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

AND YOURS ARE JUST







AND SO IS YOUR HOUSE GUEST :coolwink:


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Ciarra they are all beautiful! The last pic of Kirby is too cute x x


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Your brood is adorable.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Ciarra said:


> I liked the CC face shaved, I dont like them fuzzy. But everybody is different. I think they look cleaner. I dont care for men wit beards anyway lol. Kirby is my oldest and my biggest baby, he sleeps on my pillow every nite. and has been doing so for the last 4 years. Im not a big fan of pugs but I do think Biggy is a doll. Im the one that picked him out for her
> 
> I do need to snap sum of Vincent, will post sum pix of him later.


I like their face shaved too, when mine goes too long we all call her fuzzy face, it just look nice and clean when you shave them. Just my opinion.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

If you have good advice on the skin care of a cc would you please pm me? I never knew a hairless would be so much work, I thought a chi with short coat is hardly any work a hairless would be no work, wrong.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Beautiful pups--each and every one. Love your pictures! Yes, you should post more often.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

what a beautiful bunch of dog u have!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

They are all so cute. It must've been so fun to have such cute houseguests ^^.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

They are all so beautiful.. I love Chewy he is the just too cute!!


----------

